# Great luthier in montreal



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I know it's hard to find a good luthier/guitar tech but I recently met an awesome one; he's called Pantha Dan.
He spends most of his time in the Jean-Talon market in Montreal drinking tea in a café called Brulerie aux Quatre Vents.

Bent/Broken neck/guitar, noisy pups, want a real custom made guitar that'll cost the same price a "Custom shop" Fender, Gibson, etc. or even an Harp or a Luth... he does it all and for a really good price! He showed me some of his work and I can say that I am fairly amazed; he built a custom telecaster, which was made of an old table that a philosopher used to work, for a young guitarist.

I don't know if this posts belongs here, but I felt I had to tell you that this guy can be trusted with your precious babies.

PM me and I'll give you his phone number.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If he spends most of his time drinking tea, he must spend the remaining time peeing.

When does he have the time to build?


----------

